# KalOnline-ERROR



## guppycrusader (Jul 30, 2006)

I am having the same problem, anyone have any ideas, i have updated all of my drivers, reinstalled the game atleast 6 times. I even REFORMATED my pc and i still get the same error, i disabled norton to see if that was to blame, nothing, windows firewall is off, i am at a total loss as to why Kal refuses to run.

And i tired getting it to work on service pack 2 AND 3, same problem no matter what.

System specs

CPU-Core Two Duo 2.66 overclocked to 3.2
Mainboard-EVGA 680i lt SLI
Memory-2gb OCL ddr2-800
HardDrive-180gb WD
Video-8800GTS PCI Express
OS-Windows XP-SP3


----------



## guppycrusader (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: KalOnline-ERROR: There is a problem in the funct..*

Every once in a while it goes past the hack shield error and gives this. (see screenshot)



P.S. sorry for the double post


----------



## guppycrusader (Jul 30, 2006)

No one has any ideas?

And i realize the first post isn't very understandable, basically when i run Kal i get the "there is a problem with hack shield" then it closes, and like the screen shot shows when it gets past hackshield i get another error.


----------

